# River camping



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

The last couple years it seems the thing I write about that interests people the most is when I post about my camping trips along the river. Now that it's the heart of winter it seems like a good time to start a conversation about how everybody does it. After all when it's warm enough to camp along the river I'll be too busy fishing to write all this.  Here's how I do it. 


I sat down once and tried to account for all the nights I'd spent camping in the outdoors. I tried to think of all the vacations spent for twenty+ years backpacking in the Appalachians. All the week long fishing trips as a kid spent camping on the Ohio river. The twenty five or thirty years we camped for at least a week a year in the woods bow hunting. The month spent backpacking the continental divide. And the countless nights spent one or two at a time along the river. The best estimate I could come up with is that I've spent a couple years out of my life camping. 
The last few years I've taken three or four long weekend type fishing trips along either the Little or Great Miami each summer out of my kayak. Kayak camping is a lot like the backpacking I used to do so much of along trout streams in the mountains. In both there is a limit to just how much you can carry, either on your back or in the yak. 











Probably the handiest gadget you can bring along to save weight is a water filter. I've had a bunch of these over the years and I've learned a few things. The best in the long run are the ones that have the ceramic filters. It might be cheaper initially to buy one with a paper filter but then you have to buy the filters and find them. Like fishing reels, water filter models seem to change every couple years and after a while finding the right filter was always a pain. And trust me you need to filter the water. Years ago my wife and I spent some time backpacking Rocky Mountain National Park which is overrun with elk. And even with a filter we both ended up catching giardia or some other protozoan parasite and spent half the summer cramping and going potty five times a day. Like I said filter the water. 












I'm a huge fan of the little isobutane backpacking stoves to cook with. They boil water very fast and you can adjust them down to a low simmer. One of the little canisters is all I need for a three or four day trip. I do though cook on the campfire also which saves fuel. You can tell a difference in their performance in really cold weather but they do still work. I know because we started out one morning in fifty degree weather along a trout stream in the smokies when it started to rain lightly. By the time we got to our backcountry camping spot that night up on the mountaintop there was a near blizzard going on. But the little stove cooked supper and breakfast as well as thawed out the half inch of ice covering the rope used to hoist our food up a tree. It was a little too wild lying in the tent that night hearing trees fall all around us because of the ice. 

I like to eat a meal or two of fish while camped along the stream. I carry some heavy duty aluminum foil and a zip lock baggie of seasoning. Then I usually bake the fish wrapped in foil on a flat rock nestled in a bed of the hottest coals I can rake around it with a stick. But you can't eat fish all the time. The handiest, lightest way to eat well is dehydrated food. Lots of dehydrated food is sold in places like Bass Pro in the camping section. But there is a way to eat better and way cheaper at the same time. What you do is repackage the little "add boiling water" cups you can buy in the grocery store. I'm not talking ramen noodles here. 










If you go to Jungle Jims they have scattered throughout the store a wide variety of these dehydrated foods. Potato soup, chili, black bean soup, I'm guessing at least a dozen different kinds. And some of it is very good, as good as canned chili and soups. Kroger has a few of these but not nearly what Jungle Jims has. If your going on a longer trip the best thing to do is to repackage it all into ziplock bags. No bulky packaging and it's rainproof also. I usually take instant oatmeal for breakfast. Like the dehydrated food, it's light, filling, and fast to prepare. I carry a decent sized pocket knife and one of those spork things made out of unbreakable plastic.












I make my own firestarters. Buy cotton balls and Vaseline. Get a handful of cotton balls and smear Vaseline all over them. Then begin pulling them apart, shredding the cotton balls and mixing the Vaseline in. By the time you have it pulled apart into one big fluffy clump the Vaseline will be mixed all through the cotton ball. Stuff this along with two lighters into a ziplock bag. Pull out a little at a time, the equivalent of what was once two or three cotton balls will start a fire. Just start with small stuff and add slightly bigger sticks of wood till you have a fire. If you use small matchstick sized stuff at first you can even start a fire in the rain with cotton balls and Vaseline. And it weighs nearly nothing and squishes down to nearly nothing too. Just rip it apart and fluff it up again if its too compacted. 










If I'm in the yak or hiking back in I only bring one pot. A small aluminum one with a sturdy wire bail. Like I said earlier I'm cooking things that only require boiling water so I don't need any thing fancier which would be heavier. Don't get me wrong, I love cooking with the Dutch oven and we make everything from roasts to cake in them. But that's campground or deer camp cooking. If I'm going to be in the same spot for more than a day I enjoy making all kinds of things to cook with. I'll cut forked sticks and a cross bar. Then find just the right half inch thru little tree that I can cut to maybe ten inches long and trim down the little side branches down to a couple inches each so that it hangs off the cross bar and the pot hangs off one of the stubs carved from the branches. 

After all these years we have accumulated four or five tents. Everything from a great big one larger than my living room down to a little solo one that fits nicely into my kayak. The little solo one can be a bit claustrophobic though. If your going to take a tent I'd suggest the smallest two person backpacking tent you can find. But if it's summer I'm more likely to take a tarp and some nylon rope. With a good spool of nylon rope, along with the bungee cords I use to lash things onto the yak, I can rig up a pretty cool shelter. Everything from lean-to shapes to tent like shapes, with a bit of imagination you can rig one up pretty much anywhere. And have a lot more room to get in out of the rain than you would in a tent. 











I stole that drawing from survivalistboards. com btw, It's a pretty interesting site if your into ultralight camping like this. Or just preparing for the end of the world I guess. So with all the above and a dry box for wallet and camera and a knapsack full of fishing gear I'm pretty comfy spending the weekend along the river in summer. I try to keep a small tube of sunscreen in my fishing pack plus a small flashlight AND a headlamp and a water bottle. 


Oh one more thing. Those zip off legs, quick dry backpacking pants are the best thing ever made for wading, camping and kayaking along a river. They dry in minutes by the fire so you can get them soaked wading and still sleep dry and cozy. Don't wear shorts unless they are these pants with the legs zipped off. Just wearing shorts guarantees you will get in the middle of an endless patch of stinging nettles, have to take a dump in the middle of ten acres of poison ivy or that the mosquitos will be bad. Get the pants, you will never go wading without them again. 


So there you have it, that's how I go about it. How do you go about camping along the river?


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

Another great write up. You should probably write a book someday. Only thing I would add to the list is a small shovel or garden spade and biodegradable toilet paper. one comfort I don't camp without. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice read OSG, it brings back memories of hiking the Appalachian trail when I was a teenager, actually before heading down to Red River gorge a few weeks ago to camp and fish, I found notes dated from 1973 which included menus and gear for a 2 week long hike in the Smokies, this resulted in a 60# back pack! Back then We used iodine pills to treat spring water, sterno stoves where the norm and lashing Your aluminum cooking pot to your frame backpack so it banged as You walked was Our way of clearing the trail of Black bears. Firestarters where old fashion kitchen matches dipped in perophene. Back then the only place in town that sold de-hydrated food was outdoor adventures in Clifton and a Man who lived across from La Salle high school (name I cant remember) sold a good supply of hiking gear from His basement. Since then I discovered spaggetti and instant sauce, instant oatmeal, cup o soup, hot chocolate, cool aid etc... where all much tastier and cheaper food choices. Good times!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

mattman1341 said:


> ...You should probably write a book someday....


He has....lol

Enjoyed that thoroughly OSG. Camping along the river is something I plan on doing a lot more of this year. The overnight trip ML1187, SMBH and myself made last October was one of the best experiences I've had on the river. One thing I would like to do as actually cook food while we are out there. We ate good but it was all pre-prepared food.

I have heard of the Vaseline and cotton balls before but have never experimented with it. Going to put that on my list!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Great read and a nice topic to bring up. I love overnight trips but I dont quite rough it as much as you do. if we do a two night trip, the first night meal is a steak. Have it frozen and put in a small soft side cooler. I bring a small grate that I can prop up on rocks and rake coals under it. after a long day on the river a sizzling juicy steak fits the bill just right. the shovel Mattman mentions works great for this part. Pair that with some easy mac or other just add water noodles or something and you have an awesome riverside meal. Night two is normally just add boiling water stuff or fish. Those stoves OSG showed are great and light. For fire starter I love these. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Weber-7417-FireStarters-Lighter-Cubes/dp/B001AN7RGG"]Amazon.com : Weber 7417 FireStarters Lighter Cubes, 24 Count : Charcoal Starters : Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31J0T9O%[email protected]@[email protected]@31J0T9O%2BnVL[/ame]. They light quick and easy and last plenty long enough to get a fire started. Throw a couple in a zip lock and either use the whole thing or brake off a piece if you have a nice good dry tinder bundle. Always make sure you have good batteries in your flashlight or take a couple extra. I definitely prefer a headlight so I can still have two hands. A hatchet is also nice to cut fire wood and doesnt take up too much space. 
Especially for multi night trips I will pack my kayak the night before to know how much space I have and where the best places to put things are. Dont want to much weight on one side or front or back. You can pack it up and look at it and make changes as necessary. Or you can just throw in a couple essentials and just go for it. either way its a great time on the water.


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

Another cheap and easy fire starter is good 'ole frito's. Go ahead and light one. Makes you wonder what they put in those things. And I've been meaning to check the book out. Where can they be found at the moment?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful read OSG. There is something about being out there on the river in the middle of the night listening to the water around you that is nothing short of magical!

Flannel and I have left the tents behind in lieu of Hammock Camping. It's not easier than tent camping by any means but it is a lighter set up and easy to store as all the gear needed occupies a pretty small footprint in the boat.

River Camping was one of the main reasons I decided to buy the Jackson Big Rig... I like bringing all kinds of stuff I guess! 

And it sure is nice to camp with a friend or two also as you can distribute the load between boats some. 

Another nice feature is to have pizza delivered to the nearest bridge. Works out great. &#128521;


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I dig it! The only thing I'd suggest is getting rid of the Katadyn filter and go with a FirstNeed XL water purifier. Simple design thats gone almost completely unchanged for years. The ceramic filter gets most of the stuff out of the water but the FirstNeed is a purifier and removes everything including viruses which are smaller than cells. If it aint broke don't fix it but Firstneed is the only purifier I know of that doesn't use chemicals to treat the water. You can get a few hundred gallons out of a single carbon filter with FirstNeed if you use the correct water source that's not too muddy if you have that option?? I've gone 2-3 years before having to change purifiers but I use a 3 stage system that makes the water about as pure as it can be by the time it hits my water bottle??


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nubes said:


> I dig it! The only thing I'd suggest is getting rid of the Katadyn filter and go with a FirstNeed XL water purifier. Simple design thats gone almost completely unchanged for years. The ceramic filter gets most of the stuff out of the water but the FirstNeed is a purifier and removes everything including viruses which are smaller than cells. If it aint broke don't fix it but Firstneed is the only purifier I know of that doesn't use chemicals to treat the water. You can get a few hundred gallons out of a single carbon filter with FirstNeed if you use the correct water source that's not too muddy if you have that option?? I've gone 2-3 years before having to change purifiers but I use a 3 stage system that makes the water about as pure as it can be by the time it hits my water bottle??


What Kind of system is this Nubes?

http://sport.woot.com/offers/eartheasy-lifestraw-family-1-0-purifier-7?ref=cnt_dly_cr#read-more


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

You either have water filters that remove bacteria, giardia and other single cell organisms, a water purifier has to do all that and remove viruses from the water which is a little harder to do since a virus is smaller than a cell. A virus invade cells and multiply. The FirstNeed XL is the only system I know, there may be others now but not all that long ago they were the only ones that made a purifier that removed everything plus viruses from the water without the use of chemicals. Super simple system that works great! I use a 3 stage system when we go backpacking. My 4 liter water bag has a micro screen at the bottom that gets the larger debris out of the water, then gravity or the pump handle feeds the water into my MSR Pre Filter that is removing most of the stuff so by the time the water gets to my FirstNeed its already almost completely filtered so anything left behind will certainly not get by my FirstNeed XL. I use a 3 stage system mainly to make the filter life on my FisrtNeed XL last longer. The dirtier the water the quicker the filter life will deteriorate because it has to remove that much more from the water so if you do it like I do and try to use the cleanest looking water you can find you get a couple years out of a single filter. The FirstNeed XL by itself would remove everything but I'd probably go through 2 or more filters a year?? Smitty turned me onto FirstNeed purifiers years ago and I'll never use anything else now! Viruses are less likely the further north you go and are more typical in warmer stagnant bodies of water but none the less they can be found in pretty much all bodies of water??
Better safe than sorry! 

heres a link...

https://generalecology.com/category/portable


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> . Back then the only place in town that sold de-hydrated food was outdoor adventures in Clifton and a Man who lived across from La Salle high school (name I cant remember) sold a good supply of hiking gear from His basement.


That's certainly one thing that has gotten 1000 percent better over the years. Places like Great Miami Outfitters and Road Rivers and Trails have everything you need, I remember having to mail order a backpacking stove because nobody around here had any. Great Miami Outfitters alone must have a dozen different ones to choose from.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Fantastic. Like ML1187 I also hammock camp. I opens me to new campsites. There are lots of places you can't pitch a tent but can easily put up a hammock. Sometimes I even hang over the water on the big Sycamore limbs that stretch over the water from the bank. I spend less time thinking about where to camp and more time fishing/making my way down the river. I basically just paddle until the evening, setup camp, fish the sunset (if you're busy doing anything except fishing at sunset you're doing it wrong,) then go to bed.

I like to leave a catfish line out during the night on a baitcaster with the drag set to minimum and the bait clicker on. Use a circle hook so you don't kill the fish. Waking up to a screaming clicker is worthwhile.

If you have a dehydrator, this is the place to go for your recipes. His bark recipes are phenomenal. They taste better than any of the store bought stuff I've ever found. 
http://www.backpackingchef.com/

I've tried a lot of stoves over the years. I like the solo stove because it burns twigs in a small wood gasifier and boils water with only a handful of them. My second choice is the alcohol stoves. The fuel is cheap and you can get it at any walmart. It's super lightweight. If you want to go real cheap you can even make the stoves. The gasifier can be made out of a couple of cans. The alcohol stoves can be made from cat food cans or 12 oz. pop cans. My friend has the MSR whisperlite international. It's fantastic because it can burn literally any fuel, even gasoline. Since you can't fly with fuel, it's awesome to take on trips. If you can't find better fuel at any of the stores where you land, you can just fill it up with gas and get on your way. Every town has gasoline.

The only problem I have with river camping is that almost all of the shoreline is either parks or privately owned. Neither of them actually permit camping. We usually try to find out of the way places to camp so no one runs us off. We are very respectful and haven't had any encounters with authorities or homeowners. Be careful out there, it's really easy to accidentally setup on private land or within sight of a park. Select earth tone gear and you'll blend in.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great post OSG, really gives me the bug to go camping. The sleeping in the tent while hearing tree branches crash to the ground really resonated with me. I'v slept though a couple windstorms in the backcountry trying to figure out how to best position my body to survive a tree falling on my tent! Nothing scarier! 

I&#8217;m sure you know this but for the sake of the discussion, one thing I like to bring is a closed cell foam sleeping pad, like a thermarest ridge rest. I take mine on day trips in my canoe even. For more than just sleeping, it makes any stop a comfy lounging area. Closed foam takes up more space than an inflatable mattress but nothing beats being able to toss it around and not worry about punctures. Mine is going on 20 years old this year.

A lesson I learned the hard way when I started out backpacking is to have a water bottle that can withstand boiling water. In the event your water filter breaks and you need to boil water to purify it you don&#8217;t want to watch your water bottle melt. Wide mouthed Nalgene bottles start to make much more sense on these the of trips. I&#8217;v switched to iodine instead of filtering for the simplicity, it&#8217;s probably time for me to look at water filters again, I&#8217;m sure they are much better now than when I had one.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> and a Man who lived across from La Salle high school (name I cant remember) sold a good supply of hiking gear from His basement.


I'v bought gear from the guy! He sold climbing gear also.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Crawdude said:


> Originally Posted by Tom 513 View Post
> and a Man who lived across from La Salle high school (name I cant remember) sold a good supply of hiking gear from His basement.
> 
> I'v bought gear from the guy! He sold climbing gear also.


The guys name is Larry! I remember now.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> The guys name is Larry! I remember now.


YES LARRYYYYYYYYY, darn crs. I still have the first frame backpack that I bought from Him.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I like to use dryer lint for starting fires..I clean out the lint trap several times and stuff it in a quart size ziploc bag..I bring a small squeeze bottle of purell hand sanitizer with me also...a few drops of that will produce a small flame for several minutes...long enough to build a fire over it.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

As usual, Great read OSG! As far as your comments about "zip-off" pants and "poison ivy"......I heard that Chuck Norris wipes his @$$ with poison ivy....just sayin'

Mike


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

Chuck Norris had his own line of toilet paper. They did away with it because chuck Norris doesn't take sh#t from anybody.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Larry Sickman The Self Propelled Outdoorsman. (513) 741-3201 

Still open apparently.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

etheostoma said:


> Larry Sickman The Self Propelled Outdoorsman. (513) 741-3201
> 
> Still open apparently.


Wow, if he is the one still running it, Larry would have to be in His mid seventies, that great. I may have to pay Him visit this year.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> Wow, if he is the one still running it, Larry would have to be in His mid seventies, that great. I may have to pay Him visit this year.


It's him, or maybe he had a son named Larry. I have not been there since I was maybe 23. So that is 19 years ago. I guessed at the time that he was in his 50's, so seventies is probably right.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I ran across this a while back
I don't often drink while fishing, but I'd consider this.

http://outsidecincy.com/2014/03/21/mobi-growler/


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> I ran across this a while back
> 
> I don't often drink while fishing, but I'd consider this.
> 
> ...



I like that. It's depressing reading this thread lol!! I can't wait to get to it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> I like that. It's depressing reading this thread lol!! I can't wait to get to it.


Jungle Jim&#8217;s has a Growler Filling Station, I wonder if they have something like the Mobi-Growler. 

https://www.junglejims.com/images/new/pdf/TapList.pdf


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Great post osg! Its great to hear about everyones set ups. I love to camp and i have converted to the hammock and i have never been more comfortable Im also a big fan of the first need purifier defently gets everything including chemicals, virus, one celled bad guys i have a couple stories of taking water from a questionable source and not only being fine but my buddy who used a ceramic was not so lucky. I also enjoy making my own soda can stoves that use alcohol. I can make a mean trail pizza nubes seemed to like a lot.  so many ways to do the same thing its intresting seeing the differnt styles


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Smitty I'd love to see some pics of your handmade stove. I love that kinda stuff.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Smitty I'd love to see some pics of your handmade stove. I love that kinda stuff.


Not sure what Smitty makes but here is a video how to do the can stove. works pretty good. 

http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...he-only-camping-stove-you-will-ever-need.html


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff OSG. Last year I made a hammock. I got the fabric from JoAnn's and I found a sewing machine at Goodwill for $14, that was as least as old as me. After watching several Youtube videos and lessons from my Mom on how to use the sewing machine (I hadn't used one since 8th grade Home Economics class, I did get a B on that apron though) I had a very serviceable hammock. I also made a bug net for it out of black window shears I got at Walmart for about $8. I only got the chance to use it twice. Next I plan on making a tarp for it.

It is true what they say about them being cold. It only got into the 50's the first night, but I woke up at about 4:00 AM freezing my butt off and retreated to the back seat of the car to warm up and get in a few more hours. The next night I put a sleeping pad in it first and was as snug as a bug.

I also made several of those alcohol stoves, here's one of the early ones. I never got a chance to use it, but would gladly give you one to try on your upcoming trip. I also got a real good deal on the fuel for it on clearance.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

e


Smittyfisher said:


> Great post osg! Its great to hear about everyones set ups. I love to camp and i have converted to the hammock and i have never been more comfortable Im also a big fan of the first need purifier defently gets everything including chemicals, virus, one celled bad guys i have a couple stories of taking water from a questionable source and not only being fine but my buddy who used a ceramic was not so lucky. I also enjoy making my own soda can stoves that use alcohol. I can make a mean trail pizza nubes seemed to like a lot. ) so many ways to do the same thing its intresting seeing the differnt styles




Its like camping with Gordon Ramsey when you hit the woods with Smitty! lol attitude and all! One minute you're eating delicious pizza the next he's threatening to stab you with his trekking poles. LOL I'm kidding(for the most part but the man has food dehydration down to a science! If you guys are into the Hobo pop can stoves, Smitty makes some of the best ones I've ever seen! Kurt you need to post a few samples on here and they'd sell like hot cakes!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

OSG sorry it took soo long for me to get these posted. I now use three basic design stoves depending on if I am cheffing it up of just rehydrating food. The first picture is of my "boiler" stove I call it the afterburner. In the second photo you can see the vent or "afterburner" and the wicking I use to help prime the stove in the winter. The afterburner vents a small flame to the bottom of the stove to preheat the alcohol which increases the temp, this stove can put out a lot of heat and really makes a big difference in the winter.

In the fourth pict is the stove I use for my frying pan it makes great pancakes and omelets really anything you would want o fry up. Now I do use a thin light weight frying pan from MSR. The flame vents on this stove are on the outside and a larger diameter with fewer of them.

The seventh pict is my smallest stove and the lightest by far its a open top design. It doesn't require a pot stand the put sits right on top of it. This one is made of two V8 cans instead of 12 oz coke cans. This one is just a boiler get for rehydrating meals but not anything else its just to hot.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Smitty, what is the burn time on each of those before they go out and you have to refuel? Is there a way of refueling before they go out?

Pretty nifty little creations!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Flannel I have not timed it but the fry pan runs for a long time on 2 oz of fuel, you can boil two cups with less then half oz of fuel in the summer. I can cook pancakes and heat up some pre cooked bacon for two and still have fuel left over. The boiler can boil over 6 cups of water no problem. Zen and the art of alcohol stoves is a great website for tons of designs and templates to make your own. http://zenstoves.net/Stoves.htm
I was really into making stoves 4 or 5 years ago made 100 or more just playing around in the winter months.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice meeting you on Sunday, Steve. Thanks for the appendices references!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Smittyfisher said:


> OSG sorry it took soo long for me to get these posted. I now use three basic design stoves depending on if I am cheffing it up of just rehydrating food. The first picture is of my "boiler" stove I call it the afterburner. In the second photo you can see the vent or "afterburner" and the wicking I use to help prime the stove in the winter. The afterburner vents a small flame to the bottom of the stove to preheat the alcohol which increases the temp, this stove can put out a lot of heat and really makes a big difference in the winter.
> 
> In the fourth pict is the stove I use for my frying pan it makes great pancakes and omelets really anything you would want o fry up. Now I do use a thin light weight frying pan from MSR. The flame vents on this stove are on the outside and a larger diameter with fewer of them.
> 
> The seventh pict is my smallest stove and the lightest by far its a open top design. It doesn't require a pot stand the put sits right on top of it. This one is made of two V8 cans instead of 12 oz coke cans. This one is just a boiler get for rehydrating meals but not anything else its just to hot.


That's so cool!!! I had no idea these things could get so intricate and specific!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I did find a picture of my little solo tent. It's bombproof but a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Life Straw purifier? I was thinking about getting one of those. For $20 the price is right.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

deltaoscar said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Life Straw purifier? I was thinking about getting one of those. For $20 the price is right.


I have been considering it too DO. Anyone have any input on this?


----------

